# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  اسکریپت درگاه پرداخت ارز دیجیتال

## amingifts

*اسکریپت درگاه پرداخت ارز دیجیتال* 
اسکریپت درگاه پرداخت ارز دیجیتال وب آذین برپایه ارز تتر (USDT) در شبکه ترون (TRON) می باشد .
چرا ما برای راه اندازی اسکریپت از شبکه ترون استفاده کردیم؟

برخورداری از تراکنش‌های ارزان ومقرون به صرفهپشتیبانی شده در اکثر صرافی ها و کیف پول هاپشتیبانی، حمایت و محبوبیت بیشترامکان انجام حجم بالای تراکنش‌ها…..
روش کار اسکریپت درگاه پرداخت ارز دیجیتال به چه صورت است:
جهت استفاده از این سامانه ابتدا کاربران شما در سایتتان ثبت نام و درگاه پرداخت خود را ایجاد می کنند.
پس از ان با توجه مستندات داده شده می توانند درگاه پرداخت ارزی خود را برای وب سایت و یا اپلیکیشنشان راه اندازی کنند.
پس از انجام تراکنش ها مشتریان می توانند با مراجعه به پنل خود در خواست تسویه دهند.(کلیه این عملیات به صورت اتوماتیک انجام می گردد).

امکانات اسکریپت :

پرداخت از طریق USDT TRC20قابلیت پرداخت درون برنامه ایقابلیت برداشت اتوماتیک توسط کاربرانکسر کارمزد ها بر اساس ترونزیر مجموعه گیری کاربران و کسب در آمد از تراکنش ها.تسویه اتوماتیک تراکنش ها.انتقال همه موجودی ها به کیف پول مستر (جهت امنیت بیشتر)ساخت کیف پول و آدرس جدید برای هر پرداختکنسل شدن اتوماتیک تراکنش ها در صورت عدم پرداخت.تعیین کارمزد ها توسط مدیریت.

----------


## amingifts

*جهت مشاهده دمو و دریافت مشاوره با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط بشید**.*
*تلگرام** : https://t.me/webazin1 | https://t.me/webazin*
*شماره های تماس : 09109909006 – 7*
*ثابت : 03136261556 – 7*
*#**اسکریپت درگاه پرداخت** #**اسکریپت پرداخت با ارز دیجیتال** #**راه اندازی درگاه ارز دیجیتال** #* *فرم پرداخت با ارز دیجیتال** #**شبکه ترون** #**USD TRC20*

----------

